# Création d'un bon commande



## Pickis (5 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour n'ayant aucune idée de comment faire voici l'idée.
Je voudrais un bon de commande avec un tronc commun qui serait un document que l'on ouvrirait dans Pages.
Ensuite faire comme sur Photoshop créé un script qui me permettre de personnaliser le bon avec la photo d'un élève avec son numéro ainsi que nom de classe.(soit le nom dossier dans lequel figure les photos d'élèves)
Il faudrait également qu'apparaisse la photo de sa classe.(que la photo de classe change lorsque que l'on change de classe)

J'ai vu tourné un truc comme ça fait maison sur Excel, alors peut on le faire sous Mac avec Applescript? ou autre chose.

Merci

Si ça manque de clarté contacter moi.
Je suis prêt à me débrouiller si qq un veux bien me filer les bases mais je suis Photographe pas Informaticien donc autant vous dire que j'y connais pas grand chose, mais pas contre ça me passionne et je suis prêt à apprendre.


----------

